# Xing Yi Clubs in plymouth U.K



## THE BIG EVIL (Aug 23, 2004)

Anybody know any Xing Yi Clubs in plymouth U.K ?


----------



## pakua (Aug 26, 2004)

Doesn't look like it..... You'll have to move!


----------

